# Handmade Christmas Ornament Ideas



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Sometimes the most meaningful Christmas ornaments are the ones that are handmade. I like to put dates on mine - then it is like a trip down memory lane when I get out the tree each year.

I thought that this idea for a shadow-box style ornament would be super cute with family photos at the back: 

http://craftsonawhim.com/node/194










Any other ideas for handmade Christmas ornaments? Share yours here!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

cool looking! I'd think kids would LOVE to make those. Wonder if I could use the plastic petri dishes I have...clear on both sides, so you'd have to figure out a way to suspend the image (2 sided) from the top. maybe a simple fishline thru a drilled hole in the rim/edge...

Okay. time to go to the craft room!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I posted this before in Sewing & Quilting, but since you ask for Christmas Ornaments here it is again. They are so fun to make.









This is the site w/directions.
http://www.make-stuff.com/projects/quiltball.html
bopeep


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We've made sleds out of popcycle sticks and woodburned designs on them. Sold them at a craft fair in Germany to the troops a few years ago with the name of the town and date and sold them as fast as we could make them. We've also done the cinnamon dough ornaments, kids seem to really like them and I like the smell of them. Recycle old lighbulbs by painting faces on them and adding details like hats, whiskers, etc. We did this last year and DS loved it.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Last Christmas I made several kinds of ornaments for my mom. I remembered that she had said that she wanted her tree decorated with only Christ centered ornaments that next Christmas, so I did just that. I needle felted nativity characters, cut 3 dimensional paper stars and used silver and gold foil on them, used the art of Scandinavian paper cutting to make pictures and figures, and one more that I can't remember. I then found a complete Nativity set of ornaments made of bees wax at a Christian book store and even though they were not "home" made I thought they would add a nice touch. She was so touched and just loved them all. In the past, I have made ornaments out of a dough of cinnamon and applesauce. They are great and you can use it like any dough. And when the smell seems to fade, you just use a fine sandpaper and rub the back of the ornament and voila! the smell is back. My niece and nephew make the most awesome S'more snowmen ornaments from Sculptey clay.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that I posted this link before: http://www.junkmailgems.com/DIY_Ornament.html It's a great way to use up old cards. You can also make it out of plain stiff paper of various colors. Leave the paper circles plain, or stamp it, or put stickers on it, or...you get the idea.

Years ago, I made a LOT of crocheted snowflakes in white bedspread cotton. I kept a few and gave the rest to my family members. Those snowflakes are still being used. To keep them stiff, saturate them in white glue and water. Take a piece of styrofoam or cardboard, cover with some waxed paper, and spread the wet snowflakes to dry, shaping them gently, and pinning them if necessary.

A couple of decades ago, I found a craft store that bagged up all the broken small bags of beads, and sold them at a discount price. I was able to get a huge bag of mostly faceted beads, large and small. I made a lot of garlands from them. I would advise making several smaller garlands, as they are easier to drape and less likely to tangle. I also advise using several strands of string for each garland, knotting each strand separately. This way, if one strand breaks, you can put in another string while the garland still has several strings intact.

An oldie...glue two CDs or CD-ROMs together, with a ribbon hanger in between, mirror side out. Decorate the outsides any way you want...use craft paints, or put pictures or sections of greeting cards on each side. I like to leave a silver frame around each picture.

A REAL oldie...sugar mice! These are basically a sugar and egg white mix shaped into a teardrop shape, with a string tail. Usually they had a drop of red food coloring to tint them pink, and sometimes they had a bit of peppermint extract for flavoring.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Lynn Bodoni said:


> A couple of decades ago, I found a craft store that bagged up all the broken small bags of beads, and sold them at a discount price. I was able to get a huge bag of mostly faceted beads, large and small. I made a lot of garlands from them. I would advise making several smaller garlands, as they are easier to drape and less likely to tangle. *I also advise using several strands of string for each garland, knotting each strand separately. This way, if one strand breaks, you can put in another string while the garland still has several strings intact.*


That's an excellent suggestion! Thanks.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

We try to make a new set of ornaments every year. About 2 years ago, I took one of each of the home made ornaments off the tree and took pictures. I don't have directions f9r anything but the wire rimmed angels, but most of them are fairly easy to make, as we made these with our children. You can see the pictures here:
http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll69/halfpintwil/

If anyone is interested, I have a word document on making the wire rimmed angels, pm me your e-mail address and I will send it to you.

Dawn


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

very nice halfpint. what a job that must have been taking pics and posting the all. thank you for sharing


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I love handmade/homemade ornaments like those, Halfpint  I still remember making ornaments with my mother and that was a LONG time ago. when I pull out the ones that I still have from that time, all kinds of memories rush into my skull.

That one using the puzzle pieces is really unique. I think I'll try a few this year. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

PETSNEGGS said:


> very nice halfpint. what a job that must have been taking pics and posting the all. thank you for sharing


I took most of the pictures two years ago as friends kept asking me how to make the ornaments that were on our tree, so before putting the tree up, I took pictures of one type of each ornament before putting them away, then sent the pictures to the friends who asked.

I did just upload them to the photobucket account today, but that only took a minute.

Decorating our tree is a special trip down memory lane. When we make the ornaments, we make many to give to friends, plus I put one for each child in a box I save for them. My oldest son really appreciated having enough ornaments to decorate his small tree when he moved out.

Dawn


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

Really nice, halfpint. I have also made candy canes out of beads or pipe cleaners. I've even made the tricolor ones!

The decorated apple looks like a great way to use up scraps of ribbon and lace. I have a small box full of small bits of ribbon, and I use them up on cards and decorations.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Boy, could I have used some of those ideas when I was a girl scout leader!!!!!! They are great,halfpint. love the shell angel-will have to try it with my grandkids.They'll love it! Thanks.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ya know....my mom used to put a small hinge (just a piece of leather glued to the top and bottom of the shell) on walnut shells, and a hasp on the other side (a toggle button arrangement or a small wire wrapped around a nail). The nut was painted gold often, and inside she'd put a little trinket...or a dime, or thin necklace with a small pendant/charm. then she'd hang them on the tree (the nuts)

she'd paint faces on some walnuts, add little felt pieces for hats, or dog ears, cat ears...whiskers made of hair brush bristles...

heh. I haven't thought about those walnut decorations in YEARS.....


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

I made some really fun ornaments this weekend using the clear glass balls....check them out here: http://lauriemariecrone.blogspot.com/


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

How exactly did you make those beautiful glass ornaments? I have some that were originally for another project (that didn't happen) and would love to make some of yours. What is a "reinker?"


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

very very pretty glittery balls! I've seen some using inks swirled around inside the balls, and a little glitter, but never such overall sparkleys!


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

Re-inkers are made to add ink to the type of stamp pads that crafters/rubber stampers use. They are really inexpensive and can be used in SO many ways!

Here is a link to the tutorial I used: http://prairiepaperandink.typepad.com/amyr/2006/12/how_to_make_a_g.html


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks - some of these are on the project list for next week.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I love those glittery balls! They look so elegant. <adds re-inker and clear glass ornaments to her craft store shopping list>


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I know I have posted about these before but for new people, wash the lids from your tin cans and do punched designs on them. You can spray paint them if you want to but I like the way the look just plain. It is easy to punch stars and snowmen, kids can even do it. The only thing you have to have beside the can lids is a nail and a hammer. They really look old fashioned and don't take too long to make. This year I have the train set my DH got as a kid one Christmas and I am going to put it up around our tree. He doesn't know that I have it, it will be a surprise for him. His sister had kept it and for some reason she and I were talking about the holidays and she told me she had it and did I want it. I almost cried it was so sweet. Aren't I a lucky girl?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

cc said:


> I know I have posted about these before but for new people, wash the lids from your tin cans and do punched designs on them. You can spray paint them if you want to but I like the way the look just plain. It is easy to punch stars and snowmen, kids can even do it. The only thing you have to have beside the can lids is a nail and a hammer. They really look old fashioned and don't take too long to make. This year I have the train set my DH got as a kid one Christmas and I am going to put it up around our tree. He doesn't know that I have it, it will be a surprise for him. His sister had kept it and for some reason she and I were talking about the holidays and she told me she had it and did I want it. I almost cried it was so sweet. Aren't I a lucky girl?


oh wow! that's going to be so COOL! I love train sets  I bet he gets all mushy on you!

The tin can lids....after you punch them, or paint or whatever, they're EXCELLENT outdoor ornaments! round, shiny, and WEATHERPROOF! Strung together O-O-O-O-O they make a great garland for shrubs or trees  If you can get them, vary the size...regular can size, then the quart size and the big #10 cans make GREAT outdoor ornaments.


----------

